# ackies care sheet



## chrisbo (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi everyone im new to this forum and was woundering if anyone can help with a care sheet for them tks for any help u can give me .


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

try this one.

Ackie Monitor Care Guide (Varanus acanthurus acanthurus - Varanus acanthurus brachyurus)

Paul


----------



## chrisbo (Jul 16, 2011)

Tk u will have a good read of it


----------

